#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  > Беларусь >  > > >  >  >  Опоры тела Будды в Минске!Легально!))

## GROM

В национальном музее Минска появились статуи Будды,Тары ,Манджушри ,Лхамо и др.
Маленькая статуя Тары датирована 15 веком!!!
И всё это совершенно легально,любой может посмотреть не нарушая законов,всего за 4740 белорусских рублей!Находятся статуи в новом зале.


http://museum.bsu.by/

----------


## Mylene

Откуда взяли?

----------


## GROM

Из тумбочки  :Smilie: 
А если серьёзно,то из тумбочки.
Тибет,Китай.
Кстати,что приятно,Тибет называется Тибетом,а Китай Китаем ))Несмотря на полное единодушие у душегубов

----------


## Mylene

Фигасе тумбочки в Минске. 
Рада за вас и за себя  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Неборский

Филипп, это какая-то выставка или постоянная экспозиция?

----------


## GROM

Похоже что  постоянная экспозиция.(однако верится с трудом,что статуи 15века наши-их)
Пристроили новый зал современного искусства (отделка как у хорошего европейского ресторана))и  в нём старинные  православные иконы,католические статуи 18 века.(католические статуи кстати ,весьма забавные,забыл как звать парня с ножиком,он там беса попирает,совершенно не из своей весовой категории,бес хлюпенький  :Smilie:  ).
И как то совершенно случайно стендик со статуями,небольшой,но приятно!

----------


## Mylene

Можно сказать, мне теперь есть куда пойти, если кармическим ветром занесет на родину. Я горжусь Минском  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Сергей Неборский

Со слов смотрителя мне стало известно, что в "восточном зале" в настоящее время представлено около ста экспонатов, а в запасниках хранятся ещё около 1000. Что бы разместить всё элементарно не хватает места. В течение ближайших четырёх лет музю отойдут ещё два соседних здания, надеюсть тогда там можно будет устраивать цоги.

----------

